# Laryngeal paralysis



## Estherlou (Mar 11, 2021)

> Hi My 13yr old WHV has suspected LarPar and is due in the vets tomorrow for an xray to see if his lungs are clear and hopefully to check for larpar. I have been told a tieback would cost £2500/£2700 which would included a CT scan. I'm not entirely sure what the CT scan is for though. He had Asp Pneumonia about 18mths/2yrs ago and recovered well enough from that, then developed severe constipation but he is through that and now has this.
> 
> Aside from his breathing he is very alert and doesn't look like he wants to give up the Vet is saying if i don't do surgery then my only option is PTS. I'm not confident that i am getting the best advice and have only just joined my vet. Does he need a CT to diagnose LarPar? what would they be looking for they wouldn't find through looking down his throat? I can understand the xray as they want to check for any lung tumours just in case.
> 
> ...


----------

